# The REAL Ike exposed for the war criminal he was.



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 14, 2017)

I keep saying all the time there is no difference in the two parties,they are one in the same. anybody who has doubts about this,it can be erased right now. We all know FDR was buddies with Stalin.well Ike was as well. I posted a pic on another thread years ago of Ike standing next to Stalin while he ordered his troops to rape german women.Ike is standing there next to him having a jolly old good time with him.I can repost that pic if anyone wishes.

well here is MORE proof that Stalin,FDR and Eisenhower were all in bed together.


Eisenhower: America’s 5-Star Assassin

In December 1943, Roosevelt announced Ike would be the supreme Allied commander in Europe and promoted him immediately to the rank of four-star major general.

The announcement sent shock waves through the U.S. and Allied forces as Ike was promoted over the heads of over 50 seasoned military leaders, all of whom had far greater skills and merit.


----------



## Camp (Jul 14, 2017)

Post the photo you mention.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 14, 2017)

Camp said:


> Post the photo you mention.


It's all bull shit, you can tell by this except alone;


> In 1944, thousands of American boys died, needlessly, invading Normandy, and thousands of Frenchmen, supposedly our allies, were killed by the invaders. Thousands of German and other European men also died defending French soil in this insane, fratricidal war of white Christians against white Christians.
> 
> The organizer of the suicidal 1944 invasion was General Eisenhower, or “Ike,” who had come out of nowhere to be, suddenly, supreme Allied commander in Europe after a long and ignominious career of pencil-pushing.



Told me all I needed to know about their agenda and the veracity of the article's claims.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 14, 2017)

photo doesn't matter but yeah post it .   I like IKE because of his Operation Wetback and the way it cleaned up my school rooms for my generation as we young baby boomers went to school with no foreign influence or second languages in school or the grocery store .   IKE  doing his cleanup was also responsible for me not having to compete with foreigners ever in my working life .   So , i always made a good living , had good schools , had an American society while i was growing up so hey , I like IKE no matter what photos you post of IKE .  Without IKE the USA would probably look like kalifornia and the city of 'la' that you advertise  RFan .


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I keep saying all the time there is no difference in the two parties,they are one in the same. anybody who has doubts about this,it can be erased right now. We all know FDR was buddies with Stalin.well Ike was as well. I posted a pic on another thread years ago of Ike standing next to Stalin while he ordered his troops to rape german women.Ike is standing there next to him having a jolly old good time with him.I can repost that pic if anyone wishes.
> 
> well here is MORE proof that Stalin,FDR and Eisenhower were all in bed together.
> 
> ...



FDR chose right

However, it was George Marshall who was the mastermind of the war


----------



## martybegan (Jul 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I keep saying all the time there is no difference in the two parties,they are one in the same. anybody who has doubts about this,it can be erased right now. We all know FDR was buddies with Stalin.well Ike was as well. I posted a pic on another thread years ago of Ike standing next to Stalin while he ordered his troops to rape german women.Ike is standing there next to him having a jolly old good time with him.I can repost that pic if anyone wishes.
> ...



On the logistical and broad strategic end, yes, however he left theater strategic/tactical command up to his subordinates, which was the proper way of doing things.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 14, 2017)

Excellent general, excellent president.  Back in a time when common sense ruled.  Russia was our ally in that war.  We won that war Fan,  because of people like Ike.  You just accused him of rape by way of*  guilt by association *with Stalin.   Stalin was a necessary evil for a short amount of time.  *Together *they got the job done, and liberated a world.
And afterward, there was no patting of Stalin's knee and promising him uranium to make bombs to use against us.  There were no "donations" to any Eisenhower slush funds.

You are from an era that only knows what you are told about WW2.  This country thought enough of Ike's leadership in war,  to make him the leader of our country.  If he was leading today, there would be no ISIS.  No gun running to drug cartels, no interference in Israel's elections, no Muslim quotas spilling into our country. 
He was a moral man.  He was a patriot of the highest caliber.


----------



## Camp (Jul 14, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I keep saying all the time there is no difference in the two parties,they are one in the same. anybody who has doubts about this,it can be erased right now. We all know FDR was buddies with Stalin.well Ike was as well. I posted a pic on another thread years ago of Ike standing next to Stalin while he ordered his troops to rape german women.Ike is standing there next to him having a jolly old good time with him.I can repost that pic if anyone wishes.
> 
> well here is MORE proof that Stalin,FDR and Eisenhower were all in bed together.
> 
> ...


Your integrity is at stake. You made a comment that you had a photo and offered to post it. Now post it so we can see how you came to your conclusion simply by looking at a photo.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 14, 2017)

Camp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I keep saying all the time there is no difference in the two parties,they are one in the same. anybody who has doubts about this,it can be erased right now. We all know FDR was buddies with Stalin.well Ike was as well. I posted a pic on another thread years ago of Ike standing next to Stalin while he ordered his troops to rape german women.Ike is standing there next to him having a jolly old good time with him.I can repost that pic if anyone wishes.
> ...



Jesus Chist,hold on to your panties for christ sakes.I am only coming back just now because it took forever for the replies to start coming in.they did not come in quick as i hoped they would so i left the computer for a while. I dont hang out here all day long as I am suspecting is the case with you.

ah but it WASN'T by just simply looking at a photo. see unlike many other brainwashed sheep in america who worship these mass murdering traiter presidents Ike,FDR and the biggest conjob phony of them all that so many sheep in amerca  fell for over the years  hook,line,and sinker  as the best president of the 20th century thanks to our propaganda media and our corrupt school system, ronald reagan, unlike THOSE sheep,I did my research not listening to the corrupt media and our textbooks in our corrupt schools looking at alternative news sources over the years coming to to this conclusion.

THAT being said,ask and you shall receive.

. I could not find my thread I made on it a long time ago but i will,but here is the photo that you asked for. Like I said,i posted it on a thread years ago,not my fault you ignored it back then.







_By stopping General Patton's advance and handing Eastern Germany to Stalin, "Ike" enabled the mass rapes and murders._










_As 2 million German women were being gang raped on Stalin's orders, Eisenhower partied with 'Uncle Joe' - atop Lenin's tomb!_

oh and that is NOT a fake.Its the real Mccoy son.


could not find my thread on it but i WILL do a better search for it if and find that  if you want that as well?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 14, 2017)

*“I could have taken it (Berlin) had I been allowed.”*

*Letter from General George Patton to his wife on July 21, 1945.  *


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2017)

Eisenhower was a genius

His D Day invasion using an imaginary Patton Army attacking Calais saved tens of thousands of lives.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Payback was a bitch for the Germans who could expect little sympathy from the Russians who they had savagely massacred


----------



## Camp (Jul 14, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


As suspected, the photo's are totally unrelated to your claims. They give no evidence whatsoever to the accusation you make. And by the way, you offered to post the photo evidence in your OP which was made at 2:04PM. Ten minutes later. at 2:14pm the request for the promised photo was made. Stop playing the victim. Your thread is bullshyt and does not belong in the History Forum.  Conspiracy theory at best, but probably better suited in a lesser forum. Your nonsense doesn't even qualify as a bad conspiracy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2017)

Camp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


The moron posts a photo of allies Ike and Stalin meeting and then claims Stalin was ordering the rape of German women as they were meeting

Atrocities happened on both sides. The rape of German women was a natural reaction by an invading Army who had lost millions of casualties to Hitlers Army


----------



## fncceo (Jul 14, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> We all know FDR was buddies with Stalin



Well .... duh ...

They were working on this little project called 'World War 2'


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 15, 2017)

Camp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



coming from a troll who ignores documented facts that FDR knew pearl harbour was going to happen and tells outright bullshit lies that stinnets book has been debunked,you expect me to take this rambling post seriously?

It has been documented,not my fault you cant handle that little truth. same how you cant handle the truth on stinnets book being very accurate.

nonsense is this rambling post of yours.i could refer you to many good books out thee that tell the real story of IKES corruption but i wont waste it on a stupid fuck troll who cant accept facts FDR was a traiter to americans and murdered those sailers that day.

i could refer you to a book that documents IKE standing next to stalin as he gave the orders to his troops to rape those women by wht waste it on a troll who spits out lying bullshit lies that stinnets book has been debunked the fact you only see what you want to see you wont read it obviously just as you have obviously never read stinnets book as you claim.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 15, 2017)

fncceo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > We all know FDR was buddies with Stalin
> ...



yep same as Ike,three mass murderers,duh indeed.

those two bastards FDR and churchhil,same as Eisenhower,rubbed shoulders with a mass murderer and were pals with that communist who imprisoned his citizens.thanks for helping me out how FDR same as ike was pals with that mass murderer. duh indeed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2017)

As a military leader, Ike was very cautious
Seeking to reduce American casualties 

Probably saved 100,000 U.S. Lives


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 15, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



yes i agree it IS funny you cant handle facts that same as FDR,ike was pals with a mass murderer who enslaved his own citizens.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 15, 2017)

Camp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I keep saying all the time there is no difference in the two parties,they are one in the same. anybody who has doubts about this,it can be erased right now. We all know FDR was buddies with Stalin.well Ike was as well. I posted a pic on another thread years ago of Ike standing next to Stalin while he ordered his troops to rape german women.Ike is standing there next to him having a jolly old good time with him.I can repost that pic if anyone wishes.
> ...



coming from a troll who tells outright lies that stinnets book on FDR has been debunked you are hardly one to be talking of integrity son.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 15, 2017)

one good old mass murderer to another.FDR being pals with mass murderer of innocent civilians in his own country,goes and appoints another american he knows loves mass murderers of innocent women,none other than IKE,yeah baby.

Lets get the party of the mass murderers together who kill innocent civilians,churchill,Stalin,FDR,and IKE what a great combo there,they are not mass murderers of innocent civilians,they were all great men.
yeah baby.

The striking aspect of the visit was the lavish reception *the Russians gave the commander of a foreign nation’s army*. Georgi Zhukov, General Eisenhower’s Soviet counterpart in Berlin, met us at Tempelhof Airport for the flight to Moscow in Ike’s C-54 four-engine aircraft. Zhukov, as the official host, was the soul of hospitality and congeniality. By this time the two commanders...had become friends, as close of friends as public life permits.

In Moscow the party first attended a parade. Significantly, _*my father*_ was invited to undergo a four-hour ordeal atop Vladimir Lenin’s tomb with Zhukov and Stalin. *He was, I later learned, the first foreigner ever accorded that honor.* One evening, the entire party was entertained at dinner, with Stalin himself officiating."

 John S. D. Eisenhower (son and aide of Ike.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2017)

Ike was a great American and considered one of our finest Presidents

His judgement was impeccable


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 15, 2017)

Taking the Eisenhower worshippers here once again to school major big time handing their asses to them on a platter. you guys go to theaters and watch movies all the time,so dont be a chickenshit,watch the video and learn.
Eisenhower's Death Camps were set up in the Rhine meadows immediately after WW2.
Hundreds of thousands of regular german POWs were forced to starve in the open fields for months with little or no food/water and no shelter. A blatant violation of the rules of war as specified in the Geneva conventions.
An unknown number of germans died from this deliberate, but extremely under-reported, mass-murder.
The Rhine meadows death camps is just one example of the many war-crimes committed by the "allies" during the WW2 era.

yeah baby,great man there,great general.

something else the article did not mention under the video is that some were women as well.


----------



## Camp (Jul 15, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Crazy Americans elected him for President four times. He has a National Memorial located between the Lincoln and Jfferon Memorials, an Island in NYC named after him. It has a Memorial to him too.


----------



## Camp (Jul 15, 2017)

Interstate Highway System. Thanks, FDR and Ike.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 15, 2017)

interstingly,the last book I read was a biography of Georgi Zhukov, the soviet general,  and  was interesting to read about his relationship with Ike. I kind of wonder if Zhukov would have replaced stalin, would their mutual respect have ended the cold war.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Taking the Eisenhower worshippers here once again to school major big time handing their asses to them on a platter. you guys go to theaters and watch movies all the time,so dont be a chickenshit,watch the video and learn.
> Eisenhower's Death Camps were set up in the Rhine meadows immediately after WW2.
> Hundreds of thousands of regular german POWs were forced to starve in the open fields for months with little or no food/water and no shelter. A blatant violation of the rules of war as specified in the Geneva conventions.
> An unknown number of germans died from this deliberate, but extremely under-reported, mass-murder.
> ...


There were no death camps
At the end of WWII, the U.S. And our allies were faced with the overwhelming responsibility of feeding Europe
The Marshall Plan was one of the most humanitarian relief and rebuilding efforts in history


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 15, 2017)

Camp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Hey brainwashed sheep,hate to break your heart but we dont elect and put these people in office,they are SELECTED for us by the elite.The american sheep like you  need a face to  blame for for everything sheepherded not understanding the president is just a puppet for his puppet masters and if he does not do what his masters tell him,he suffers the same fate as out last great president did in 1963 who stood up to the bankers and had our money backed by silver instead of the worthless money it is now..

FDR himself gave it away actually  either by accident or by design of sheer arrogance,even he himself saying once  that its not how many people that vote that counts,it WHO counts the votes that counts.

we have not been a free country since 1913 sheepherded  dupe when traiter woodrow wilson sold the american people down the drain creating the federal reserve act creating the federal reserve..ever since then we have been a facist dictatership. as i said,the last great president that we had  who tried to get rid of the evil fed, paid the price for that action on nov 22nd 1963.

yeah it was our corrupt government that put his name up there with them,Reagan "who you have acknowledged many times in the past is not the hero and  great president the LAMESTREAM media has made him out to be" even he has  made monuments for him as well everywhere,so as usual,you cripple your arguments in the process and get your ass owned.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 15, 2017)

Camp said:


> Interstate Highway System. Thanks, FDR and Ike.



you love these mass murderer and traiters to the american people,nice to see you love people who murder innocent civilains same as the biggest troll of USMB rightwinger.

like him,you are going to burn in heel for your participation in this coverup taking money to troll boards thinking it will buy you happiness.

you are obviously a fan of mass murderers same as righrtwinger.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 15, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Taking the Eisenhower worshippers here once again to school major big time handing their asses to them on a platter. you guys go to theaters and watch movies all the time,so dont be a chickenshit,watch the video and learn.
> Eisenhower's Death Camps were set up in the Rhine meadows immediately after WW2.
> Hundreds of thousands of regular german POWs were forced to starve in the open fields for months with little or no food/water and no shelter. A blatant violation of the rules of war as specified in the Geneva conventions.
> An unknown number of germans died from this deliberate, but extremely under-reported, mass-murder.
> ...




i see mr worshipper of mass murderers FDR and IKE is plugging his ears and closing his eyes to this videro like clockwork.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 15, 2017)

Trolls camp and WRONG winger LOVE a man who stands by and watches his soldiers beat up women with RIFLES just for trying to feed their prisoner soldiers their husbands,water and food

these stupid fucks assholes and the others here  worshipping Ike  are obviously big fans of Stalin as well.hope you enjoy your trip hell in the future for admiring these mass murderers Eisenerhower and FDR who murdered WOMEN AND CHILDREN same as their pal stalin.

Eisenhower took millions of German prisoners and murdered 1.5 million of them in peacetime (more than he had killed in wartime). German prisoners were herded into vast enclosures surrounded by barbed wire fences. Eisenhower, acting under Baruch/Morganthau instructions, ordered them starved to death and tortured by vast stores of food outside their fences. Any German bringing them food was to be shot. One woman and her children brought a bottle of wine for her prisoner husband; the American guard smashed the bottle on the ground and shot the husband five times killing him in front of his family. Village women were bayoneted for the same “crime”. A humanitarian American soldier was told by his captain that he would be shot if he gave any more food to the prisoners. It was all kept from the American people by the Zionist-Jewish media and masked by the lucrative Zionist-Jewish Shoah Show. Was Patton going to “spill the beans”?

In American history Andersonville of Civil War infamy is condemned for imprisoning 50,000 Northern troops during the war without adequate food, water, shelter, sanitation, medical care, causing extensive exposure, disease and death. Like at Zionist-Jewish Nuremburg, the commander, Henry Wirtz, was hung. A horrific movie of this human outrage was made recently by Hollywood. But Eisenhower did exactly the same thing to millions of German soldiers in peacetime. Will Zionist-Jewish Hollywood make a movie of Andernach? Or will it be more Shoahs and Shindler Lists? Their latest movie about Pearl Harbor perpetuates their myth of the “surprise attack” and Einsteins the perfidious Franklin Roosevelt who provoked the attack in order to bring a reluctant America into the Zionist-Jewish war in Europe. Moose Jaw was one of many Zionist controlled presidents going back to Woodrow Wilson and World War I. ”


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 15, 2017)

I


LA RAM FAN said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



When you go by what our corrupt government-the CRIMINALS in washington running the country,by what THEY  say as well as the  LAMESTREAM media,and our textbooks  in our history classes in our corrupt school system tells you-"the SAME corrupt school system that likes to get you to belive that magic bullets exist in stop in mid air and turn around>

If you go by what THEY say folks,we are taught of course that Ike was a great general and a great president who bravely served the america people. that is the EDITED version frpom again,out corrupt facist government and our corrupt school system,THEY edit out he was chums wit mass murderer stalin same as FDR. THEY dont tell you what countless survivors and some american soldiers who had a conscience tell youi,the documented facts how Eisenhower murdered women and children.they EDIT OUT the REAL version here below,the TRUTH.


I have accepted i was brainwashed for decades on this,other sheep here obviously have not which and obviously refuse to watch that video i posted 

Ii can understand.It was hard for me to accept as well for many years as well.

Eisenhower took millions of German prisoners and murdered 1.5 million of them in peacetime (more than he had killed in wartime). German prisoners were herded into vast enclosures surrounded by barbed wire fences. Eisenhower, acting under Baruch/Morganthau instructions, ordered them starved to death and tortured by vast stores of food outside their fences. Any German bringing them food was to be shot. One woman and her children brought a bottle of wine for her prisoner husband; the American guard smashed the bottle on the ground and shot the husband five times killing him in front of his family. Village women were bayoneted for the same “crime”. A humanitarian American soldier was told by his captain that he would be shot if he gave any more food to the prisoners. It was all kept from the American people by the Zionist-Jewish media and masked by the lucrative Zionist-Jewish Shoah Show. Was Patton going to “spill the beans”?

In American history Andersonville of Civil War infamy is condemned for imprisoning 50,000 Northern troops during the war without adequate food, water, shelter, sanitation, medical care, causing extensive exposure, disease and death. Like at Zionist-Jewish Nuremburg, the commander, Henry Wirtz, was hung. A horrific movie of this human outrage was made recently by Hollywood. But Eisenhower did exactly the same thing to millions of German soldiers in peacetime. Will Zionist-Jewish Hollywood make a movie of Andernach? Or will it be more Shoahs and Shindler Lists? Their latest movie about Pearl Harbor perpetuates their myth of the “surprise attack” and Einsteins the perfidious Franklin Roosevelt who provoked the attack in order to bring a reluctant America into the Zionist-Jewish war in Europe. Moose Jaw was one of many Zionist controlled presidents going back to Woodrow Wilson and World War I. ”[/QUOTE]


----------



## Camp (Jul 15, 2017)

t


rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Taking the Eisenhower worshippers here once again to school major big time handing their asses to them on a platter. you guys go to theaters and watch movies all the time,so dont be a chickenshit,watch the video and learn.
> ...


The camps that the conspiracy nuts refer to as death camps were actually camps full of Russian POW's liberated from German camps. They were expected to be returned to the Soviet's upon their liberation but hundreds of thousands of them refused to be repatriated to the USSR. They wanted to stay in the west. This left the US and allies with hundreds of thousands of unexpected soldiers to care for, along with the millions of civilians. The Russian POW's could not be turned loose into the civilian population, hence, the camps.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Trolls camp and WRONG winger LOVE a man who stands by and watches his soldiers beat up women with RIFLES just for trying to feed their prisoner soldiers their husbands,water and food
> 
> these stupid fucks assholes and the others here  worshipping Ike  are obviously big fans of Stalin as well.hope you enjoy your trip hell in the future for admiring these mass murderers Eisenerhower and FDR who murdered WOMEN AND CHILDREN same as their pal stalin.
> 
> ...


Still as psychotic as ever


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2017)

Camp said:


> t
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> ...


No nation in history has treated a defeated foe as well as the U.S. treated Germany and Japan after WWII


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I keep saying all the time there is no difference in the two parties,they are one in the same. anybody who has doubts about this,it can be erased right now. We all know FDR was buddies with Stalin.well Ike was as well. I posted a pic on another thread years ago of Ike standing next to Stalin while he ordered his troops to rape german women.Ike is standing there next to him having a jolly old good time with him.I can repost that pic if anyone wishes.
> 
> well here is MORE proof that Stalin,FDR and Eisenhower were all in bed together.
> 
> ...


You are confused here. Eisenhower was the man that was the "overlord", he directed and ultimately led Us  in the west into victory  in that great crusade. He warned us of the military industrial complex. Jeez. Troll thread.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 15, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


That musta been a bad hit of acid dude........  Either that or you're just nuts........  I'm goin' with just plain nuts.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 15, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> coming from a troll who tells outright lies


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

I liked Ike, this is retrograde smear campaign.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I liked Ike, this is retrograde smear campaign.



Retroactive, actually.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

fncceo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > coming from a troll who tells outright lies



typical post of brainwashed sheep afraid of the truth,he cant counter the facts in all the posts i have made refusing to touch them and covering his ears and closing his eyes to that video,so knowing he is cornered,he pulls the old classic dodgeball game of tinfoil hatter.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I liked Ike, this is retrograde smear campaign.



coming from another resident troll of USMB who should get married to fellow troll camp,i expected that out of YOU.

you might for once in your life stop being a chickenshit coward and watch that video i posted earlier that exposed Ike as the murderer of many women and children stupid shit paid shill.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

MaryL said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I keep saying all the time there is no difference in the two parties,they are one in the same. anybody who has doubts about this,it can be erased right now. We all know FDR was buddies with Stalin.well Ike was as well. I posted a pic on another thread years ago of Ike standing next to Stalin while he ordered his troops to rape german women.Ike is standing there next to him having a jolly old good time with him.I can repost that pic if anyone wishes.
> ...



That is because troll,in the END,unlike a lot of other presidents we have had,his conscience bothered him a little on murdering so many women and children during WWII going along with what his puppet masters told him to do,that he decided to leak out how the president does not run the country and that if you dont do what they tell you to do,they suffer the same fate kennedy did on nov 22nd 1963.

as always,you troll my threads same as stupid fucks camp and wrongwinger not looking at videos that take you to school. you always just look at my thread title and nothing else every fucking time.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2017)

Ike is universally loved and respected around the globe

Great General, Great President.......even a Greater Man


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

General Patton,unlike Eisenhower,was a REAL true patriot and TRUE american. He told the truth about how he was handcuffed same as we were in vietnam,same as the vietnam war where we were never allowed to win the war,he was also handcuffed by his superiors not allowed to go all out and win the war as he wanted. He was not a coward like Eisenhower who got promoted to general just for having a desk job.

The military industrial complex that Ike too little too late in his farewell address speech talked about,obviously murdered him for telling the truth that our government wanted the war to go and drag on for four years.Ike more than likely had a hand in his suspecious death as well.






_By stopping General Patton's advance and handing Eastern Germany to Stalin, "Ike" enabled the mass rapes and murders._












*“I could have taken it (Berlin) had I been allowed.”*

*Letter from General George Patton to his wife on July 21, 1945. *


----------



## fncceo (Jul 17, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Ike more than likely had a hand in his suspecious death as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

fncceo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Ike more than likely had a hand in his suspecious death as well.




another paid shill same as maryL,, wrongwinger and camp to add to ignore. this is what you stupid fuck cowards do when presented evidence like that video I posted earlier that proves Ike mudered not only german soldiers,but women and innocent children who tried to feed their husband and father when they were starved to death on Ikes orders.
this-


you all cant stand toe to toe in a debate afraid to look at the video so in desperation in defeat,you act like 3 year olds,you cowardly run off with your tail between your legs refusing to read LINKS or videos,so in defeat,you do this all the time-


----------



## fncceo (Jul 17, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> proves Ike mudered not only german soldiers



You say that like it's a bad thing ....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

I now know what Camp,Mary L,-probably a sock,Ringel,fncceo,and USMB's resident troll WRONGwinger look like in real life.Here is the pic an undercover friend of mine took of them recently,the mystery is over that i NOW know what they look like in real life. here is what they all look like,






they all have short shaven hair,a crewcut,the mystery is over now.


this is what they ALL did when i posted my link in the OP and posted that pic of Ike and Staling together earlier and EXPESCIALLY when I posted the video they are too afraid to look at.this-







poor babies,they cant handle the truth that they were brainwashed and programmed in school in our corrupt history classes from our corrupt school system.poor babies.here is your crying towel.i know the truth hurts.

they all LOVE mass murderers who murder women and children,they are all big fans of mass murderers of women and children,Churchill,FDR,Eisenhower,and the greatest most compassionate man of them all,the BEST mass murderer of women and children,Ike and FDRS good plan and very good friend.-Stalin,
yeah baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

fncceo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > proves Ike mudered not only german soldiers
> ...



hey stupid fuck paid troll,read ALL my posts instead of trolling only SELECTIVELY reading PARTS of my posts,because had you not SELECTED "PARTS" of my posts to read as you obviously did shill,you would have seen where I documented that he murdered WOMEN AND CHILDREN who tried to save their german soldier husband and father loser.

because of how you select only PARTS of my posts,I change my mind about putting you trolls on ignore now since you go around trolling SELECTLY reading PARTS of my posts  since you dont like me getting the truth out. another TROLL tactic that you agents have been exposed for over the years.

you do that of course because when you trolls see the truth i exppose on that murderer,you do this all the time as we both know-


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I now know what Camp,Mary L,-probably a sock,Ringel,fncceo,and USMB's resident troll WRONGwinger look like in real life.Here is the pic an undercover friend of mine took of them recently,the mystery is over that i NOW know what they look like in real life. here is what they all look like,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SL RAM FAN is still my bitch after all these years


----------



## fncceo (Jul 17, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Is that a self-portrait?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



you not only LIE all the time like paid shills do,you ALSO ignore posts as well such as the fact I said i was NOT on the computer for a long time after i made that post in the OP 

Because i dont troll on the computer all day long posting lies and propaganda as you do here everyday.I got a LIFE so i dont stay on the computer all day long  idiot.

I was hoping for posts within FIVE minutes after i made the thread,,not longer,

Longer than five minutes and I usually dont stick so i usually and come back later idiot.

Longer than waiting five minutes for a reply is  TOO long for me dipshit because AGAIN,some of us have lives outside the computer and are not paid to troll threads at sites everyday such as all you shills  are.

dont you EVER get tired of acting like a 3 year old when losing a debate?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

fncceo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



as always,you demonstrate you have reading comprehension problems.i know the truth hurts that i found this photo of you.

"I"  am not the chickenshit  coward you trolls  are who does this- when links and videos are posted.sorry the truth hurts that i found your self portrait.



oh and NICE job of dodgeball you play of not addressing  where i proved  FACTS you SELECTIVELY read only "PARTS" of my posts. typical troll tactic you have been exposed on.



your boss sure pays you trolls  a lot of money for these constant ass beatings you get from here.no way in hell would you all keep coming back foe them for FREE.no way,no hell.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm having a hard time drumming up sympathy for Nazis ....


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 17, 2017)

fncceo said:


> I'm having a hard time drumming up sympathy for Nazis ....


Why? Patton realized we fought the wrong enemy and should have sided with them taking on Russia.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having a hard time drumming up sympathy for Nazis ....
> ...




FINALLY someone who posted here who is NOT a paid shill. yahoo!!!!! FINALLY someone who doesnt go by just what out corrupt school system and our LAMESTREAM media has brainwashed them with.someone who actually can think for themselves and outside the box.

yeah this hypocrite racist  likes to  have sympathy for mass murderer stalin  and Eisenhower who murdered women and children as well as loves FDR because he same as Ike was pals with stalin who was the REAL enemy they should have gone after.

you are the only one that has come on here that understands that Patton was not evil as FDR and IKE and and understood Stalin was the REAL enemy.

you will find he only reads PARTS of your posts and ignores the part where Ike mudered women and children if you stick around here long enough.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having a hard time drumming up sympathy for Nazis ....
> ...



hey since you are the only one on here who is obviously not afraid to watch videos and does not go into discussions only seeing what you want to see,have you seen this video these cowards wont watch by chance and run off from cowardly with their tail between their legs?


these coward trolls wont read my link either how i exposed Ike had nothing but a desk job and was VERY incompetent to be a general and never deserved those promotions. they wont read read it of course since it debunks the lies and propaganda of our corrupt school system that brainwashed them with lies,they cant come to grips with it they were brainwashed in their history claasses and come to grips with it as  myself and you have.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 17, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I keep saying all the time there is no difference in the two parties,they are one in the same. anybody who has doubts about this,it can be erased right now. We all know FDR was buddies with Stalin.well Ike was as well. I posted a pic on another thread years ago of Ike standing next to Stalin while he ordered his troops to rape german women.Ike is standing there next to him having a jolly old good time with him.I can repost that pic if anyone wishes.
> 
> well here is MORE proof that Stalin,FDR and Eisenhower were all in bed together.
> 
> ...



Ike had a seat on the CFR and what he did by ordering  Operation Keelhaul should be enough proof right there that Ike was and a less than honorable man and puppet. Stalin, Eisenhower, FDR...all very high level freemasons.


----------



## gipper (Jul 17, 2017)

MaryL said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I keep saying all the time there is no difference in the two parties,they are one in the same. anybody who has doubts about this,it can be erased right now. We all know FDR was buddies with Stalin.well Ike was as well. I posted a pic on another thread years ago of Ike standing next to Stalin while he ordered his troops to rape german women.Ike is standing there next to him having a jolly old good time with him.I can repost that pic if anyone wishes.
> ...


Well he did warn of the Military Industrial Complex, yet he was very much afraid to limit it's power when he was in the White House.  He also had to know JFK had been murdered by those he warned us about, yet he still did nothing.  For this he is deserving of our scorn. 

He also failed to allow Patton's plan to break out of Normandy, when that could have shortened the war and saved many lives.  However mistakes are made in all wars, but this was a big one.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I keep saying all the time there is no difference in the two parties,they are one in the same. anybody who has doubts about this,it can be erased right now. We all know FDR was buddies with Stalin.well Ike was as well. I posted a pic on another thread years ago of Ike standing next to Stalin while he ordered his troops to rape german women.Ike is standing there next to him having a jolly old good time with him.I can repost that pic if anyone wishes.
> ...



see you unlike these trolls,YOU same as me,have accepted you were brainwashed and programmed your whole life growing up by our corrupt school system and dont go into debates only seeing what you want to see.You are making way too much sense for these trolls to comprehend I am afraid so they will do this- when they see this post of yours same as how they wont read my link and have cowardly run off from.

Ike to his credit in the end,as I said earlier,Ike did do what most presidents did not do and actually by having LITTLE  bit of conscience of his actions doing what his puppet masters told him to do by spilling the beans at the end  that the military industrial complex was an evil organization that STILL exists today but as far that hardly saved him a trip to hell though,too little too late.yet people think that was ENOUGH for him to be a hero.oh REALLY?

PATTON was a hero,standing up the evil establishment that Ike let pull his strings.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



yeah that was what I was saying earlier that he did warn of the MIC in the end but that dont make it all right,that hardly saves him a trip to hell for murdering women and children in WWII.

somehow these trolls warped logic and hypocrites think it is not okay for german people to do that however it IS okay for stalin and IKE to do so,fucking hypocrites.they are going to join IKE,stalin and  FDR for their particpation in this coverup in the future,they think everything is going great for them now with not a worry in the world but in the end,they will regret their lies and propaganda they post in the end.major BIG TIME.

Patton being a real patriot like he was and TRUE american,is in heaven right now if there is one.


----------



## MindWars (Jul 17, 2017)

Some see it as BS because they choose to NOT believe that the gov. they worship could ever be criminals. So it's easier to deny it all.


----------



## MindWars (Jul 17, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I keep saying all the time there is no difference in the two parties,they are one in the same. anybody who has doubts about this,it can be erased right now. We all know FDR was buddies with Stalin.well Ike was as well. I posted a pic on another thread years ago of Ike standing next to Stalin while he ordered his troops to rape german women.Ike is standing there next to him having a jolly old good time with him.I can repost that pic if anyone wishes.
> 
> well here is MORE proof that Stalin,FDR and Eisenhower were all in bed together.
> 
> ...



But in defense of his title of " Assassin" that is putting it a bit harsh.  Because an assassin picks out people as individuals.  Where as Eisenhower was a " General"  who was given orders and orders he has to follow not picking out anybody  individually.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Some see it as BS because they choose to NOT believe that the gov. they worship could ever be criminals. So it's easier to deny it all.



you nailed it.thats why they cover their ears and close their eyes each time i challenge them to look at that video.hee hee.

here are some americans in these posts of mine below, that same as you and me are awake and not afraid to deal with reality.our government is a facist dictatership and that the politicians in washington who run the country are all criminals they NAILED it in all their posts below. they are all EXCELLENT posts below and so very truthful,these americans have not let the government brainwash them as all the trolls that have penetrated this thread have 


you are so full of crap or you work for israel, Hitler did not want war but he was pushed in it by fuget churchill and US because zionists had been in power long before we realized it

I knew it..General Eisenhower was ass buddies with a Mr Balfour AKA the Balfour Declaration of 1917. Where Eisenhower tortured and killed thousands of Germans including women and children came back to the US as a hero and became president... The fact that Patton died in a "car accident" is not an accident...

People see the movie Patton and think that's who he was and it was just to distort history and make him look like an idiot. Patton made a  speech that costs him his life-assassinated by the US before he even got out of Germany!  It was an auto accident?? I think not. Very heartbreaking.  He was one of the good ones!

This world would be a much better place if Germany had won. Most of what we are told about Hitler are nothing but lies. He was trying to save Germany and Europe from Jews and communism.

We should have teamed up with Germany and overthrown Stalin. Do you know how easy that would have been?

Patton was murdered right after the war? Shocker!! At least he was on the side of good not evil.

We have defeated the wrong enemy" - General George S. Patton 1945

EISENHOWER "THE TERRIBLE SWEDISH JEW" WEST POINT BIO

Eisenhower was a Swedish JEW who murdered Germans in concentration camps after the war

Over one  million  Germans  starved to  death  after  WWII Eisenhower  is  not the  hero  we  were  taught he  was.

I read Eisen hower was part Swiss just like Hoover,but yes the Rhine Meadows was a cow pasture were Germans (citizens)farmers were starved in the field with no shelter or food.

Eisenhower instigated the mass murder of young German soldiers, many of them in their teens when there was no need to kill. Being a Jew he relished in the death of the Goyim.

and the BEST one of them all below.

I wouldn't be surprised if the truth came out that General Patton was assasinated ( murdered is more like it ). They always murder the greatest men in history, Abraham Lincoln for example. Let's not forget President John F. Kennedy also.



ALL excellent informative posts by americans who dont worship what their government tells them


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

there are a lot of great posts in that  previous post by mine by many different posters i copied and pasted from from another site  just now a minute ago,they are  americans who are awake and DONT worship the government as so many of the trolls here that have penetrated this thread that worship Eisenhower do that made a lot of EXCELLENT posts but this one below is the best because it says exactly what I have been saying the whole time just to watch ti go ignored by the the trolls that have their head Up Ikes ass.



I knew it..General Eisenhower was ass buddies with a Mr Balfour AKA the Balfour Declaration of 1917. Where Eisenhower tortured and killed thousands of Germans including women and children came back to the US as a hero and became president... The fact that Patton died in a "car accident" is not an accident...

He nailed it.could not have said it better myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Some see it as BS because they choose to NOT believe that the gov. they worship could ever be criminals. So it's easier to deny it all.





yeah this is a pic of them when i post that video i have posted may times that they have all cowardly run off from.


----------



## MindWars (Jul 17, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Some see it as BS because they choose to NOT believe that the gov. they worship could ever be criminals. So it's easier to deny it all.
> ...



You would think we would be use to it all by now ( the guy in the pic ), but we keep informing and informing sooner or late some of them do wake up to the games played. 

if they actually woke up how they're all killing us and the methods used,  Can you imagine what they'd look like lmao. 

It would be like a rabid dog on full blown crack.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Some see it as BS because they choose to NOT believe that the gov. they worship could ever be criminals. So it's easier to deny it all.
> ...



hey since i get cant those chickenshit coward trolls to watch that video,have you seen this video by chance? if not,please watch it sometime and comment on it in the future. thanks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

MindWars said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



you know,I guess it really is not very surprising they are in denial mode on their hero and other american heros being exposed for the mass murderers they really were because there are actually Russian citizens today that envy Stalin and are proud of HIS  history as well same as them.

Beam me up scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.

i am glad none of them are my lawyers,if they acted like this in a court of law the same way they troll here,they would lose every case for me in court the way they never look at the evidence or facts.


the judge would say to them if they acted like that in his courtroom as they do here-he has presented evidence and facts for you to refute,you are not saying anything.answer your opponents evidence or you are conceding you have nothing to refute it.

we know it,THEY know it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

Excellent general, excellent president ? 

that is a good imitation of USMB's resident troll WRONG winger who lives in denial that the Rams are in LA cause he is butthurt today STILL that I took him to school on that.

I see someone who has part of the same user name i do "RAM",has ALSO been brainwashed and programmed by her corrupt school system as i once was.
Like so many IKE worshippers here,did no more than read the title of the thread which is trolling.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

there are a lot of great posts in that previous post by mine by many different posters i copied and pasted from from another site just now a minute ago,they are americans who are awake and DONT worship the government as so many of the trolls here that have penetrated this thread that worship Eisenhower do that made a lot of EXCELLENT posts but this one below is the best because it says exactly what I have been saying the whole time just to watch ti go ignored by the the trolls that have their head Up Ikes ass.



I knew it..General Eisenhower was ass buddies with a Mr Balfour AKA the Balfour Declaration of 1917. Where Eisenhower tortured and killed thousands of Germans including women and children came back to the US as a hero and became president... The fact that Patton died in a "car accident" is not an accident...

He nailed it.could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 17, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




Yep, you said it better than I ever could. Of course you know why Patton wasn't allowed to crush communism in Russia because Russia was to be used in the phony cold war that gave way to the rise of military industrial complex and justify all the spending so we could protect our (snicker) "freedoms". You nailed it perfectly and people don't like having their preconceived notions ripped to shreds with with truth bombs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



yeah that is actually in one of my videos I plan to post tomorrow that this really good  researcher who really knows his stuff on all this said,that Patton was murdered because had he been allowed by his superiors to go after Stalin and Russia as he wanted to,we could have stopped Stalin from murdering 65,000 of his own people.Stalin was way  ahead of his time by light years.He was about the only one back then who KNEW Stalin was the REAL enemy we should have gone after that had we done so,he would have defeated Stalin and the Russian army and the world would have been a better place for Russians for four decades because there never would have been the cold war the establishment wanted between the two sides that lasted for over four decades nor would they have been imprisoned by a dictater that long as well.

You so much nailed there.
Stalin was not allowed to crush Communism as he wanted to and KNEW he could if he was allowed because as you said so well,it would have defeated their phony cold war that gave rise to the military industrial comeplex. there is a great book out there by this really good researcher who has exposed the murder of stalin for what it was by our corrupt government,they were afraid he would spill the truth about our government that Stalin was the REAL enemy america should have gone after.

His death was very suspecious alot like the JFK assassination.same as in that case,there was NO AUTOPSY done.how conveinent that turned out for the government both times huh?

even if a PRIVATE is killed like Patton  was,they ALWAYS have an autopsy and this was a GENERAL that was killed under very mysterious circumstances yet there was NO autopsy done here? get serious.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

oh one more thing,someone else posted something over there i thought was a great post as well saying thank god that Stalin is no longer around and neither is communism in Russia that NOW Putin is their leader.

Many countries such as new zealand that have good governments,THEY  all LOVE Putin because of the fact he has reformed their country and got Russia off the dollar which infuriates the bankers. that is why our CIA media is trying to make Russia and Putin look like stalin now cause they are the GOOD guys.  I just hope Trump is brave like Putin is and gets america off the dollar as well,Till he does,I dont consider him to be any different than each president we have had since LBJ.


----------



## MindWars (Jul 17, 2017)

Well dam those were all star given comments hahaah.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Excellent general, excellent president.  Back in a time when common sense ruled.  Russia was our ally in that war.  We won that war Fan,  because of people like Ike.  You just accused him of rape by way of*  guilt by association *with Stalin.   Stalin was a necessary evil for a short amount of time.  *Together *they got the job done, and liberated a world.
> And afterward, there was no patting of Stalin's knee and promising him uranium to make bombs to use against us.  There were no "donations" to any Eisenhower slush funds.
> 
> You are from an era that only knows what you are told about WW2.  This country thought enough of Ike's leadership in war,  to make him the leader of our country.  If he was leading today, there would be no ISIS.  No gun running to drug cartels, no interference in Israel's elections, no Muslim quotas spilling into our country.
> He was a moral man.  He was a patriot of the highest caliber.



A moral man and a patriot and an excellent general and excellent president? oh REALLY Irish Ram?

Well if  you consider a man who violated the geneva agreement and not only murdered german soldiers  "many being young teenagers just getting into the war"  as well as murdering countless  WOMEN AND CHILDREN, who tried to feed and give water to their father and husband murdered by american soldiers on direct orders from Eisenhower himself,if you somehow have that definition of a moral man who also stood by a mass murderer and watched him give orders to his troops to rape german women a moral man,a patriot,and a great general,then you for sure have a warped world you live in Irish Ram.


Stalin as Patton wrote home to his wife about was the REAL enemy america should gone after but did not because the bankers wanted that phony war on the cold war to drag on for four decades which would have been spared had Pattons superiours allowed him to go after.Patton was pretty much the only person back then in the military who knew that Stalin was the REAL enemy america should have gone after.

Time for you to get checkmated by me in this short 3 minute  video below.

with these ramblings of yours,you seriously sound like WRONGwinger,USMB's resident troll who cant handle facts I proved him wrong that  the Rams would come back to LA. are you going to do the same thing HE always does and troll ignoring i took you to school in this very short video below? you obviously cant accept facts as i have,that you were brainwashed and programmed you whole like about Ike from our corrupt school system growing up as MILLIONS of americans were including me at one time.


seriously,by saying what you just did,you just did this just now in this post of yours.

are you going to be like WRONGwinger now and ignore you were proven wrong by me as well?

You excuse Eisenhower's hatred for the Germans, yet Gen Patton realized our mistake and wanted to join forces with the Germans... Patton, after being in Germany for a couple weeks - lamented the war and proclaimed the Germans the best race in Europe! Patton lost men, and was actually out in the field to see it happen. Why the difference? Patton was offed not long after making his sentiments public and promising to tell the American people how we'd been tricked into slaughtering our own brothers in Europe for a false cause.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

Ike the Dike. , this goddamn low life should have been charged with war crimes and strung up by the neck . this murdering bastard is no war hero , this sleazy half Jew was a coward a national disgrace !!!


amen to that.

oh and that was NOT my post Ike worshippers.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

fncceo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > We all know FDR was buddies with Stalin
> ...



all this pic is doing is HELPING my cause.Just put Ike in there and you have FOUR mass murderers of innocent women and children.






Ike,Churchill and FDR were all communists as well. Lets see,they were allies back then.well if you are allies then WHY did Russian soldiers not have the CHOICE of where they wanted to stay? american and british prisoners of war were allowed to go back to their countries after the war was over.why were the Russians deprived of this?

 many Russians who faught AGAINST stalin were held at gunpoint and told to go back home.many of them commited suicide they so much did not want to go back to Russia and live under stalins rule. Oh and FDR and Ike knew all about this.

The REASON this was the case was because had they been ALLOWED to stay in america,word would get out around america from these 1 million russian prisoners that Stalin was the REAL enemy as Patton later found out and was killed for wanting to go into Russia and overtake Stalin.

Stalin,Ike and FDR obviously had a huge hand in the murder of Patton.

these three cowards in this pic along with IKE,are ALL burning in hell with their pal Stalin.

you Eisenhower and FDR worshippers  wont watch these short videos here because you dont want to get educated by me.





Peace for Germany (synopsis of the book "Other Losses")

sure Ike was a great general and president and had morals. and the CIA did not kill JFK either and oswald was the lone assassin and magic bullets exist that stop in mid air  and do crazy turns as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 17, 2017)

yeah baby. another american awake,yeah.
 if the ike worshippers would accept realith they have been brainwashed and programmed by our corrupt government and corrupt school system,they would indeed know this to be factual and the TRUTH below here.

Eisenhower was a monster, criminal, and murderer. The war was over in May 1945 and he did not let the Red Cross have access to German prisoners of war. Medicine and food could have come from the USA and other American countries, but is was up to the Allied military to make sure it got there. Eisenhower had the power to make it happen but decided to commit crimes against humanity even after the war was officially over. One notices that his soldiers were well fed and had access to medicine. To use the argument that logistics was a problem does not make sense in this context. Historical fact is not open to debate. Conversely, Patton was a true soldier and humanitarian and allowed defeated German soldiers to go home. "Months after the war was officially over, Eisenhower’s special German DEF camps were still in operation forcing the men into confinement, but denying that they were prisoners. As soon as the war was over, General George Patton simply turned his prisoners loose to fend for themselves and find their way home as best they could. Eisenhower was furious, and issued a specific order to Patton, to turn these men over to the DEF camps. Knowing Patton as we do from history, we know that these orders were largely ignored, and it may well be that Patton’s untimely and curious death may have been a result of what he knew about these wretched Eisenhower DEF camps" (1).

well said. and one thing this post did not cover is what i said before that Ike the tike,murdererd innocent WOMEN AND CHILDREN as well who tried to help their fellow germans who were being mistreated and abused on orders from asshole Eisenhower.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Patton overran his logistic supply lines


----------



## MindWars (Jul 17, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Uh huh digging up the real dirt, the stuff where people have forgotten.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Patton was a very good division commander, but not much of a strategist or Army commander. He was very good at PR, so we hear all about how wonderful and perfect he was these days, as they did then via the Press Corps. In fact he owed quite a bit of his 'success' to Omar Bradley, which is why Bradley got promoted over him, and his personal friendship with Ike is all that kept him from being sacked and relegated to a training command back in the States a couple of times. So much for 'Da Evul Ike' and Saint George of Patton and his media myth.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 17, 2017)

So much nonsense, so little historical reality, typical of ideologues just spouting crap they read and thought it sounded good n stuff.

Ike got 'leap-frogged' over the regular military 'good old boy' system because a majority of those 'good old boys' lobbied for him to be leap-frogged, including George Patton. He also impressed the Brits when interviewed by them, by going off for a half hour and coming back with a complete strategy and timeline for winning the war in Europe, and that is the same plan he followed throughout the war. Taking Berlin served no military purpose, it was rubble, and also in a region hard to defend and not worth the extra trouble it would require to keep, and Ike stopped his advances precisely where he said he would years earlier, a few weeks ahead of schedule, actually. He chose that point because it was the most defensible if the Soviets chose to keep advancing in spite of the previous agreements, and he was right to do so.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Patton overran his logistic supply lines



As did many other commanders, all more obsessed with gaining glory and good press than military concerns. Mark Clark was at least as egotistical and press savvy as Patton was, hence the Italian campaign being much bloodier and riskier than it needed to be. He completely ignored the campaign plan in his race to be the 'first' in Rome and getting his picture in the papers. He carried two press corp members around with him wherever he went.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> FDR chose right



Yes, he did; following the advice of a lot of the military people was indeed the right thing to do.



> However, it was George Marshall who was the mastermind of the war



Don't know if I would go that far, but yes, he was a very capable administrator, and knew who to listen to and who to ignore. He sucked at foreign policy, though, and his opinions re Asia were a disaster in hindsight. Americans in those years had a hard time believing just how vile and nasty most of the rest of the world was, especially the upper class types like Roosevelt, and they thought they could just be charming and witty n stuff and all these psychopaths and sociopaths would be awed by them and see them as being as wonderful as they thought themselves to be. This is a consequence of being surrounded by yes men all one's life, and thinking the maids and chauffeurs all really did like you and weren't just pretending to. lol

This was FDR's fatal flaw re Stalin; he thought he could charm the pants off of him; he died before it became clear Stalin wasn't going to honor a single agreement and in fact would continue his imperialist plans, as would Mao.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 17, 2017)

fncceo said:


> I'm having a hard time drumming up sympathy for Nazis ....



True. I also have a hard time feeling sympathy for the eastern European countries the Soviets occupied after the war, too, except maybe Hungary and couple of others.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 17, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



This particular line of inane BS is pretty popular with the conspiratards; too bad Europe faced a famine because of the war, and other countries and civilians around the globe had priorities for American food relief over feeding some of the German Army for the next two years from '45 to '47.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 17, 2017)

Picaro said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



This stuff has been around for a long time ... if you look closely, you'll see they always blame Jews or claim Eisenhower was Jewish.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 17, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> you Eisenhower and FDR worshippers wont watch these short videos here because you dont want to get educated by me.



Never considered politicians worship worthy.
Not watching your short videos because I don't give that much of a shit about  your opinion of past presidents. 
You're 0 for 2.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 18, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > you Eisenhower and FDR worshippers wont watch these short videos here because you dont want to get educated by me.
> ...



o for 2 and getting you to look at facts that prove your ramblings that Ike was a great general and had morals and great president yeah that,i am o for two on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 18, 2017)

Picaro said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



another coward troll who does this- when he cant counter facts in videos he is afraid to look at.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Ike the Dike. , this goddamn low life should have been charged with war crimes and strung up by the neck . this murdering bastard is no war hero , this sleazy half Jew was a coward a national disgrace !!!
> 
> 
> amen to that.
> ...



again the REAL IKE same as FDR.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




LIKE clockwork,the Eisenhowers worshipperer cowardly do this-when facts on Ike being the mass murderer of women and children are exposed in these videos s video here and how he violated the geneva agreement and was a traiter cause of that. never gets old watching them run of,


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> *“I could have taken it (Berlin) had I been allowed.”*
> 
> *Letter from General George Patton to his wife on July 21, 1945.  *



Had Patton and Bradley not changed ranks after the soldier slap, the Allies would have been in Berlin 6 months ahead of Uncle Joe.  Patton wanted to close Faliase Pocket and that would have been the end of the Western Front.  Ike send Patton chasing the imaginary "National Redoubt" 2 million solider German reserve Army that only existed as Soviet disinformation.

Patton said WWII Was a huge strategic failure for the US and Brits because it left most of Eastern Europe in the hand of the descendants of Genghis Khan. Ike and Truman working for Stalin allowed Uncle Joe to sweep south and pick up Hungary rather than drive to Berlin...what a fucking, despicable anti American Soviet orchestrated war effort.  Only genuine Communists can think WWII ended well for us


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 18, 2017)

well have to wait to see what the NEXT troll in denial with their head up their ass on Eisenhower has to post babble about.done so far with ALL the trolls that have come on here  I have taken to school so far that cant stand toe to toe in a debate.the Eisenhower and FDR worshippers are always incapable of that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 18, 2017)

The Eisenhower worshippers who have their head up his ass,cant think of anymore LIES to tell knowing they have had their asses owned and handed to them on a platter from me in this entire thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 20, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > *“I could have taken it (Berlin) had I been allowed.”*
> ...




You are making way too much sense frank.I am afraid the Eisenhower worshippers  are too much in denial mode on this that you would have better luck trying to talk to a brick wall  than with them about this  than getting them to listen to your well summed up post.they only see what they want to see as evidenced by one poster ADMITTING they dismiss facts as opinions proving they are afraid to watch just a few short videos since it tears down their hero fraud.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 20, 2017)

sure would like to know this guy who made this informative post below.

I personally knew a former German POW who taped a book review of Bacque's book on the wall around 1990 and told me that Bacque's book verified what he had seen with his own eyes. He survived because he could draw and the Americans took him out of the camp and into the commissary where he had food and where he drew sketches of American soldiers. The commissary had plenty of food. This man, Willi Muller-Lux, told me that the German soldiers were intentionally starved and left out in the open rain and cold and denied material to construct shelters. I personally knew a former German POW interned in a French camp. I don't know if he was starved there, but he more or less lost his mind there. Rheinhold Steinbrenner.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 20, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]


No surprise that USMB's other resident troll Toto who always has his head up agent  wrongwingers ass,posts a funny to this informative post of mine he cant counter same as his lover always does.two peas in a pod,when they cant refute facts,all they can do is post funnys.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 20, 2017)

Must have been Hell for those poor German soldiers


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 20, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Must have been Hell for those poor German soldiers



Must suck that you and your ass buddy WRONGwinger must ask your handlers for so much money to make it worthwhile for you to suffer all these ass beatings you get from me everyday on this thread and the humiliations from me everyday here like when this video that embarrasses your ramblings,


must suck that your handlers dont have me brainwashed by hollywoods fantasys and what out corrupt school system indoctrinates us with.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 21, 2017)

Just watched a feel good comedy ... 'Downfall'






All those pretty German girls who had Russian babies ...


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jul 21, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Excellent general, excellent president.  Back in a time when common sense ruled.  Russia was our ally in that war.  We won that war Fan,  because of people like Ike.  You just accused him of rape by way of*  guilt by association *with Stalin.   Stalin was a necessary evil for a short amount of time.  *Together *they got the job done, and liberated a world.
> And afterward, there was no patting of Stalin's knee and promising him uranium to make bombs to use against us.  There were no "donations" to any Eisenhower slush funds.
> 
> You are from an era that only knows what you are told about WW2.  This country thought enough of Ike's leadership in war,  to make him the leader of our country.  If he was leading today, there would be no ISIS.  No gun running to drug cartels, no interference in Israel's elections, no Muslim quotas spilling into our country.
> He was a moral man.  He was a patriot of the highest caliber.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jul 21, 2017)

*Ike did good and bad but no one can be 100 percent in all calls.  Its the mostly bad we need to get ride of now.   The old wars were limited for their time, now its be come a bleeding war just a little but at a time.  The real crush to this world will be the "thinning of the herd" that will come in the next 11 years.  You might call it a reset of humanity and Nations and people will die.  The death will be sudden and short.  It will not be like some movie writer made up. The threat will some from the North and South and West people will kill them self to just end it.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2017)

Dan Stubbs said:


> *Ike did good and bad but no one can be 100 percent in all calls.  Its the mostly bad we need to get ride of now.   The old wars were limited for their time, now its be come a bleeding war just a little but at a time.  The real crush to this world will be the "thinning of the herd" that will come in the next 11 years.  You might call it a reset of humanity and Nations and people will die.  The death will be sudden and short.  It will not be like some movie writer made up. The threat will some from the North and South and West people will kill them self to just end it.*



True Ike did SOME good.He did in the end somewhat develop a conscience  for his murderers deeds he committed as a general murdering innocent civilains,many being women and children. He did seem to develop a conscience at the end by warning the american people of the his master he serves that were pulling his strings during the war the Military Industrail complex by warning the american people at the end that they controlled world events and the government and not the people but it was too little too late,it did not save him a trip to hell.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Must have been Hell for those poor German soldiers



evade tactic from the paid shill as always just as they are always instructed.

this hardly disproves what this thread is all about that american soldiers on instructions from Ike murdered women and children  during WWII.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Just watched a feel good comedy ... 'Downfall'
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Like I said in my previous post-evade tactic from the paid shill as always just as they are always instructed


----------



## fncceo (Jul 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Just watched a feel good comedy ... 'Downfall'
> ...



Come on, you didn't find that movie hilarious?


----------



## MaryL (Jul 21, 2017)

It's my understanding Hitler tried to exterminate anyone in Holland with the last name of ..."Eisenhower". Let's be clear,  Ike wasn't  driven  by malice , he  was driven by necessity and  reciprocity of the AXIS themselves.


----------



## Scamp (Jul 22, 2017)

If Ike was a war criminal, what was Truman? You know, with the nukes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 22, 2017)

Scamp said:


> If Ike was a war criminal, what was Truman? You know, with the nukes.



I have talked before in the past of Trumans atrocities and what a traiter and monster  he was as well  before but this is the Eisenhower thread so wont talk about them here but by all means,go ahead  and make a thread and talk about it if you wish.I will be happy to join it.

fair warning though,as you can see from the replies i got on the first page for example,the truman lovers will go into evade mode and wont look at your evidence same as the Ike worshippers  did not on my thread here.Just watch their evade tactices they used to my link i posted in my OP.you'll see for yourself.


----------



## MindWars (Jul 25, 2017)

*"A favorite tactic employed by leftists is to describe the Nazis as “right wing,” with Adolf Hitler, their leader, as the grand leader of this “right wing” movement. Rewriting history is pretty common for leftists, as their history is littered with injustice (the KKK was founded by Democrats, did you know?). Injustices they claim to fight against today. Awkward.*
_
But thanks to this nifty thing called “history” in combination with “the internet,” we can bust this myth once and for all. Thoroughly. Or until a leftist insists on ignoring it. Then we’ll hold them down and tape their eyes open. Just kidding, that’s only what a leftist would do. "_


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2017)

Scamp said:


> If Ike was a war criminal, what was Truman? You know, with the nukes.



yep no doubt.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2021)

Pe


LA RAM FAN said:


> Must suck that you and your ass buddy WRONGwinger must ask your handlers for so much money to make it worthwhile for you to suffer all these ass beatings you get from me everyday on this thread and the humiliations from me everyday here like when this video that embarrasses your ramblings,
> 
> 
> must suck that your handlers dont have me brainwashed by hollywoods fantasys and what out corrupt school system indoctrinates us with.


For the sheep that think Ike was for them,they need to look at this video.Yes its true that he did tell the truth and talk about the Military Industrial  complex how dangerous they were and how they were taking over America but that did not save him a trip to hell where he is for all these atrocities mentioned in this video here below.


----------

